# Bangalore Club



## Sarath (Jan 16, 2013)

List of TDF members from Bangalore 

We can discuss the latest happenings in the city or anything for that matter here. You might want to add your name to the list below in case you would like to participate in a meetup or just to give attendance here.





Enter you name here > *docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArXEX7L5lfx1dGdPZW85TEpjUXNDSjh0ZEFLMnJNYXc



Thread modified. Previously - Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition, merged with Bangalore Club


----------



## Sarath (Jan 16, 2013)

*Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

Enter you name here > *docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArXEX7L5lfx1dGdPZW85TEpjUXNDSjh0ZEFLMnJNYXc

[GS]0ArXEX7L5lfx1dGdPZW85TEpjUXNDSjh0ZEFLMnJNYXc[/GS]


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

idk y i couldn't edit it

pls make an entry gta0gagan gagan koramangala


----------



## RCuber (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

Can't edit.

Details - RCuber - Charan - North Bangalore


----------



## Sarath (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

I forgot to change the setting properly. It is editable now. Please add your entries using the link in OP.


----------



## d3p (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

I'm in...Debasis : Koramangala 5th Block. I will edit the doc, later from home.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

Updated the docs....


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

M currently staying chennai, but sometime I go Bangalore to meet my friends. If the time synch, probably I could join.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

Updated..


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

Awesome yaar. If you guys don't mind then tell what you guys going to do after meeting each other? Going to talk about tech all day long? Or this meeting is for something very important?


----------



## Sarath (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

^^ Don't know anything yet. What to do? Where to meet? Who all are coming? etc etc...

I am not even in Bangalore atm 

Thread for now is just to gather people here from Bengaluru, later we can find out who is interested in a meet and then get into the finer details etc...



arijitsinha said:


> M currently staying chennai, but sometime I go Bangalore to meet my friends. If the time synch, probably I could join.


Where do you usually stay when visiting Bangalore? 

Hopefully the meeting time matches. Lets wait and watch.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

It's pretty cold out here.

Where are all the people?


----------



## aaruni (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

I can't seem to edit, or the changes aren't showing up.

add me. I live near the old airport in bangalore


----------



## d3p (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*



aaruni said:


> I can't seem to edit, or the changes aren't showing up.
> 
> add me. I live near the old airport in bangalore



Its appearing now.


----------



## aaruni (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

maybe it just takes some time to synchronise.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*



Sarath said:


> Where do you usually stay when visiting Bangalore?



Near Silk board.



Swapnil26sps said:


> Awesome yaar. If you guys don't mind then tell what you guys going to do after meeting each other? Going to talk about tech all day long? Or this meeting is for something very important?



I will learn Dota from Sarath and BF3 from RCuber by playing together.


----------



## aaruni (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

two games at a time? :O .

lets all play CS, among other things


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

Then it should be a gaming meet of TDF. But i don't think so. Banglorians are planning someting big


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*



Swapnil26sps said:


> Then it should be a gaming meet of TDF. But i don't think so. *Banglorians are planning someting big*


Oh is it so? Lets see now


----------



## RCuber (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

we had a ex TDF members meet yesterday.. I was invited


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*



RCuber said:


> we had a ex TDF members meet yesterday.. I was invited


As an ex tdf member? Do I smell an impending ban on you?


----------



## aaruni (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

Guys, when is the meet? I have pre-boards ending on 31st Jan, and boards from 16th March, and probably another pre-boards or practice exams, sometime in Feb...


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

Wow! A few koramangala guys here around.


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

On Saturday, I'm ready. I'd also be going to SP Road. Need to buy a motherboard and a monitor.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

^^ Which Saturday?? This week not possible as many of my cousins have comedown. 

BTW. I met d3p today  , we I though we can go for trekking or something out of Bangalore if people agree (and their parents )


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

hey m also going to sp road this saturday.....


----------



## ico (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

which are good shops in SP Road?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

Golcha, Ankit.. Please discuss in dudes from Bangalore thread or create a new thread


----------



## Sarath (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Bangalore meet -- Jan-Feb-Mar 2013 Edition*

test ...

Threads merged. 


So lets see, what's happening in our city ?


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2013)

Back after a long time. So when to have a get together ???


----------



## Sarath (Apr 1, 2013)

^ There were like four people last I checked. We can still have one when enough people show interest. Should we get on it again?


----------



## Whistler81 (Apr 7, 2013)

Why don't we all go for Iron Man 3 when it releases. Cinepolis
, Banerghatta Road.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ Bannerghetta is too long for me. Koramangala, Marathalli is fine with me. What about PVR Cinemas in Forum mall, Koramangala?


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2013)

Bump !....Wake Up Bangalore-ians....


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 23, 2013)

d3p said:


> Bump !....Wake Up Bangalore-ians....



U just woke me up.. yawwwnnn


----------



## speedyguy (Apr 23, 2013)

yeaaa, Morning...! 

Enjoy~!


----------



## d3p (Apr 23, 2013)

Guys..Did our TDF Bangalore Meet up just dead or someone still wanted it to be alive ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 23, 2013)

i want it alive... i m in.......


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

Bump.. why not have lunch together? I got bored having lunch with d3p  

Next weekend I will be a busy as my cousin sis is getting married. I can meet tomorrow/day after or next couple of weekdays. I wont be coming to Koramangala from last week of this month..


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Bump.. why not have lunch together? I got bored having lunch with d3p
> 
> Next weekend I will be a busy as my cousin sis is getting married. I can meet tomorrow/day after or next couple of weekdays. I wont be coming to Koramangala from last week of this month..


lol debasis u heard tat??

where u stay in koramangala


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

^^ I work in a company near the Forum Mall.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 3, 2013)

i think d3p office is also there na i live at NGV here.....


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i think d3p office is also there na i live at NGV here.....



dude.. I have met d3p many times.. even we went for a movie along with my cousin. we have mini TDF meet almost every month 

EDIT: I think I recall him saying you wanted to go for IM3


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 3, 2013)

yup but no tickets.........


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> yup but no tickets.........



LOL.. we got tickets on 30th .. last show (9.20 PM) @PVR


----------



## d3p (May 3, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> lol debasis u heard tat??
> 
> where u stay in koramangala



Yeah i heard it. I've blocked his contact, let me see how he will reach me here onwards.

Search for Med Plus Medicine Store. I stay next to it.


----------



## RCuber (May 3, 2013)

d3p said:


> Yeah i heard it. I've blocked his contact, let me see how he will reach me here onwards.
> 
> Search for Med Plus Medicine Store. I stay next to it.



dude.. give the number I was asking for, you blocked me already


----------



## Sarath (May 4, 2013)

Lets support RCB 

So hows everyone doing?


----------



## furious_gamer (May 4, 2013)

How about Bowling @ Gopalan Mall @ Bannerghetta Road? Anyone up for this?


----------



## d3p (May 4, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> How about Bowling @ Gopalan Mall @ Bannerghetta Road? Anyone up for this?



I'm ok with anything. Let me know the majority.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 11, 2013)

Wake up Bengaluru. What's happening in our city?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2013)

Why did I not see this before
Gollum - Indiaranagar.


----------



## d3p (Nov 11, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Wake up Bengaluru. What's happening in our city?



Our city is filled with Sad People....no interest. Thread is dying.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2013)

I moved to BTM Layout. Now for next weekend, who is up for bowling?

FYI, almost all weekends you can see me at Gopalan Innovation Mall @ Bannerghetta Road. I am crazy fan of bowling....


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I moved to BTM Layout. Now for next weekend, who is up for bowling?
> 
> FYI, almost all weekends you can see me at Gopalan Innovation Mall @ Bannerghetta Road. I am crazy fan of bowling....



my friend ssb551 is also crazy for bowling. I play pool.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 11, 2013)

Gollum said:


> my friend ssb551 is also crazy for bowling. I play pool.



Where he plays? Is there bowling in Old Madras Road Gopalan Mall?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Where he plays? Is there bowling in Old Madras Road Gopalan Mall?



In gopalan signature mall there is bowling
we both were there on saturday
yesterday he went to amoeba yesterday


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 11, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I moved to BTM Layout. Now for next weekend, who is up for bowling?
> 
> FYI, almost all weekends you can see me at Gopalan Innovation Mall @ Bannerghetta Road. I am crazy fan of bowling....



i will come but i suck at bowling...........



d3p said:


> Our city is filled with Sad People....no interest. Thread is dying.



guys don't plan anything......

i even posted abouted the logitech bangalore tournament........

ok i m telling in advance in january there will be one more championship in bangalore prize money would be around 1 lakh............



Sarath said:


> Wake up Bengaluru. What's happening in our city?


all are sleeping at home..........

BTW guys i am from koramangala.......


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 11, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i will come but i suck at bowling...........



Ok, you do that, while other play bowling.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 11, 2013)

^ Most of us will get wiped out in the first round itself. 

---

I am held up for the entire year. I can only meet you guys in Jan.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2013)

Right now ,i am staying in BTM Layout. Anyone want to play bowling or watch movies, can PM me. Not this weekend. But after that...


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> Right now ,i am staying in BTM Layout. Anyone want to play bowling or watch movies, can PM me. Not this weekend. But after that...



Me super busy this weekend. 

PS: are you a girl, If so I will surely take you to a movie 



Spoiler



Gollum jokes...Gollum knows there are no girls on the intewebz and forumsz
[IMGG]*wac.450f.edgecastcdn.net/80450F/thefw.com/files/2011/10/PRECIOUS-GOLLUM-FACEBOOK.jpg[/IMGG]
[IMGG]*wanna-joke.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/funny-pictures-gollum-instagram-photo.jpg[/IMGG]


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2013)

^^ lol. We can meet next weekend. This weekend i am going to visit my parents....


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 12, 2013)

How about a Sausage Fest?? 

Jk.

Myself from Madiwala.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2013)

^^ Then i guess we meet very often, without knowing. 

May be we can plan a trip for SP Road someday.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2013)

That will be good. I want to look for some PSVITA games.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2013)

@d3p.. I miss those lunch at KFC


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2013)

^^ If you can come to forum mall @ lunch time, we can have lunch @ KFC


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 12, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ Then i guess we meet very often, without knowing.
> 
> May be we can plan a trip for SP Road someday.



what we will do at sp road i f u guys are inviting me also.....


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 12, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> what we will do at sp road i f u guys are inviting me also.....



I don't know. I never went to SP Road. So we can have a session to enquire the prices and find good deals. Else, we can have some playing session together. Bowling, dart, Archery anything.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 12, 2013)

I wanna get a phone flip case for my new xolo q700. Plus get my headphones n pen drive serviced there


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 13, 2013)

^^  See now we have reason to go SP Road...


----------

